# Are the bugs being addressed with the new Tiguan?



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I know the first year model always has bugs to be worked out. Specifically, I've read a lot about:
Rattling- in such a way that VW has bought back the cars or they were lemon law'd. Apparently poor or missing welds or something? 
The transmission being pathetic and shifting too soon from an intersection. Have experienced this personally on test drives...
Battery issues (likely from the start/stop "feature"). 
And a few complete power loss issues.

Does anyone know if these issues have been addressed by Volkswagen in their manufacturing process (vs fixing the problematic cars here and there).

Wife and I really had our heart set on the Tiguan a while back but have heard so many problems- even our dealer acknowledged the Tiguan has been an issue- some even being bought back from their dealership.

Would love to hear any insight on this.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes, the B-pillar rattle issue has been addressed at the factory. The other "bugs" are more or less one off problems that a few people had with their cars. I wouldnt call them bugs that affected the whole fleet or even a part of it. 

As for the engine/transmission, nothing has changed. That isnt a "bug" per se, its the designed drivability aspects of the vehicle and its up to you if you could live with it or not.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Are you sure no changes were made to the transmission? Maybe not physically, but in the programming etc? 
We drove a 2019 a few weeks ago and it drove very different from the earlier models we drove. It didn't lag, but instead seemed a bit too touchy even. Maybe just that one particular car we had was hyper active, but it definitely was a different experience.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VWBora18T said:


> Are you sure no changes were made to the transmission? Maybe not physically, but in the programming etc?
> We drove a 2019 a few weeks ago and it drove very different from the earlier models we drove. It didn't lag, but instead seemed a bit too touchy even. Maybe just that one particular car we had was hyper active, but it definitely was a different experience.


How did you determine the first one you drove was representative?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Seems the rattle issues are still present in 2019 models. A guy who had his 2018 bought back by VW, got it replaced with a 2019, and he's had the car in a couple times for rattles being repaired. Apparently it's still not being addressed... 

What is going on with VW?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

VWBora18T said:


> Seems the rattle issues are still present in 2019 models. A guy who had his 2018 bought back by VW, got it replaced with a 2019, and he's had the car in a couple times for rattles being repaired. Apparently it's still not being addressed...
> 
> What is going on with VW?


I sure hope the same doesn't happen to me. I decided to try a 2019, hoping since I'm still in paperwork phase that I get a later year model that doesn't have the rattles. My 2018 still rattles after several attempts at repair by the dealer and it sure is annoying.


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

Vw has attempted to address the b pillar structural rattle at the factory to no avail. The 2019 models suffer the same design flaw as the 2018 models. The nhtsa has already been receiving the same structure rattle complaints on the 19 as they received on the 18 models. There are a few 2018 owners on here who had their units bought back and "upgraded" to the 2019. Same complaints as before.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

appleman said:


> Vw has attempted to address the b pillar structural rattle at the factory to no avail. The 2019 models suffer the same design flaw as the 2018 models. The nhtsa has already been receiving the same structure rattle complaints on the 19 as they received on the 18 models. There are a few 2018 owners on here who had their units bought back and "upgraded" to the 2019. Same complaints as before.


Can you be more specific as to what the issue is? Is it something real or just some interweb "story"?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

appleman said:


> Vw has attempted to address the b pillar structural rattle at the factory to no avail. The 2019 models suffer the same design flaw as the 2018 models. The nhtsa has already been receiving the same structure rattle complaints on the 19 as they received on the 18 models. There are a few 2018 owners on here who had their units bought back and "upgraded" to the 2019. Same complaints as before.


Uhhh...where are you seeing this? I see nothign on the NTHSA site and the thread here that dealt with the issue has all but died. If the rattle was still an issue we would be getting new complaints here.


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

appleman said:


> Vw has attempted to address the b pillar structural rattle at the factory to no avail. The 2019 models suffer the same design flaw as the 2018 models. The nhtsa has already been receiving the same structure rattle complaints on the 19 as they received on the 18 models. There are a few 2018 owners on here who had their units bought back and "upgraded" to the 2019. Same complaints as before.


I would also like you to point to the posts indicating this problem re the 19's? I see no evidence of this anywhere?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

appleman said:


> The nhtsa has already been receiving the same structure rattle complaints on the 19 as they received on the 18 models..


The "NHTSA receiving complaints" argument means very little to me. Making a complaint on the NHTSA website is a five minute process, and requires no verifiable proof of issue or even ownership. Granted, they do review complaints and legitimate claims can eventually lead to investigation, but most folks use that website more like Yelp than an actual government regulatory agency.

For example, here's an actual complaint regarding the panoramic lighting on our vehicles: 


> PANORAMIC SUNROOF LED AMBIENT PANEL LIGHTS RECALL RESULTING IN DARKER LIGHTING INSIDE VEHICLE WHICH MAKES ME MORE AFRAID AT NIGHT ...


The NHTSA describes it's mission as "Save lives, prevent injuries, reduce vehicle-related crashes." I don't think it's there to help with making anyone less afraid of the dark.


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've only had mine for a few days, but as far as I can tell, there aren't any rattles coming from any of the pillars. I DID test drive a 2018 before buying the 2019 and the driving experience did feel slightly different. The trans still feels retarded in the 2019s... Just a little less retarded lol. I wonder if they made changes to firmware?


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

nando_514 said:


> I've only had mine for a few days, but as far as I can tell, there aren't any rattles coming from any of the pillars. I DID test drive a 2018 before buying the 2019 and the driving experience did feel slightly different. The trans still feels retarded in the 2019s... Just a little less retarded lol. I wonder if they made changes to firmware?


I definitely think they did something different with the transmission software /firmware whatever. The 2018 felt sluggish as hell off the line. The 2019 almost feels like they over-corrected that. 
The same sluggishness in selecting the appropriate gears in response to throttle changes is present in 2019, from my limited experience. I think there were enough complaints with the off the line performance- in terms of safety- so they addressed it. The other part is just annoying and feels un-refined.

As for the rattle- from what I can tell it seems the rattles aren't always present at first and come on after a few hundred miles.


----------



## TiggySUV (Dec 29, 2018)

VWBora18T said:


> I definitely think they did something different with the transmission software /firmware whatever. The 2018 felt sluggish as hell off the line. The 2019 almost feels like they over-corrected that.
> The same sluggishness in selecting the appropriate gears in response to throttle changes is present in 2019, from my limited experience. I think there were enough complaints with the off the line performance- in terms of safety- so they addressed it. The other part is just annoying and feels un-refined.
> 
> As for the rattle- from what I can tell it seems the rattles aren't always present at first and come on after a few hundred miles.


I agree, there is definitely a change with the transmission tuning for 2019. I had a 2018 loaner for several weeks, and the transmission always felt like it was trying to shift into 2nd or 3rd either right off the line or by the time I was going 5-10 mph... very annoying and potential dangerous in an emergency situation. My 2019 is significantly better and will hold 1st and 2nd gear like a normal car up to a reasonable speed. Night and day difference.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I've just heard from VW training staff that 2019 Tiguans Highlines built from 2nd half of Jan 2019, will be shipped with the Jetta Digital Cockpit. No word re Atlas as of yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

I have had my 19 tiguan r now for almost 3 months and coming up on 8000 miles. This is the best vehicle I have had in long time. I so far have no issues and love it.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Northernont2019 said:


> I would also like you to point to the posts indicating this problem re the 19's? I see no evidence of this anywhere?



I have rattle problems with my 2019 
https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE


and user "theACN" has this noise from his 2019 that i have too. 
https://youtu.be/moz6rgdRoQA

also have 3 door rattling nosie too i will upload video if you need.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1054521247 said:


> I have rattle problems with my 2019
> https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE
> 
> 
> ...


These are all unsubstantiated and as usual, are something the owner has done.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

chris__petrie said:


> I've just heard from VW training staff that 2019 Tiguans Highlines built from 2nd half of Jan 2019, will be shipped with the Jetta Digital Cockpit. No word re Atlas as of yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the reasoning? I don't really like the way the jetta DC looks...


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> I have rattle problems with my 2019
> https://youtu.be/avtEjO3JMcE
> 
> 
> ...



Got mine finally fixed today!! The dealer worked on it for a week. They greased the hell out of it (grease all around the door jamb, I guess they thought the door might be making the sound), anyway, on Friday service manager emailed me saying they're going to take the headliner down and apply some more soundproofing foam. He said they'
re doing trial and error. I got the Tmobile Syncup plugged in so I can see when the car starts driving and the route/speed they do, they did at least 10 test drives this past week, which to me means they tried 10 different things. Called me back today saying it's fixed. Service paper they gave didn't say what was fixed. Just said they heard the noise and was trying different solutions etc. I picked it up drove about 5 miles and rattle wasn't there. As a father of two, I appreciate quietness. 

I'm hoping it won't come back...

As for the transmission, I drove a friend's '18 and compared to my 19, and I can safely say it really feels different. 18 is sluggish off the line for some reason (delayed). Just doesn't wanna go. Picks up fine later.


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Whats the reasoning? I don't really like the way the jetta DC looks...


Totally agree.
It’s been confirmed both the Tiguan and Atlas will ship with Jetta style DC if produced after mid January. 
I’m not sure of the reason. I’ve been having multiple issues with my DC without resolution, I’m wondering if this is connected....?


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

chris__petrie said:


> Totally agree.
> It’s been confirmed both the Tiguan and Atlas will ship with Jetta style DC if produced after mid January.
> I’m not sure of the reason. I’ve been having multiple issues with my DC without resolution, I’m wondering if this is connected....?


They're here:
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=TIGUAN&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing

I don't like it. Why change it too soon... Is the new one better? Seems worse with the analog dials on the sides but you can get a full screen map.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

theACN said:


> They're here:
> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=TIGUAN&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing
> 
> I don't like it. Why change it too soon... Is the new one better? Seems worse with the analog dials on the sides but you can get a full screen map.


I think and I might be wrong but regulations govern that fuel level and engine temperature must be shown all the time. Which means that they now have more "freedom" with layouts, like showing full map


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think and I might be wrong but regulations govern that fuel level and engine temperature must be shown all the time. Which means that they now have more "freedom" with layouts, like showing full map



Yea maybe but Audi and Volvo has theirs on the digital screen and still provide full screen map. So my guess is this is just another cost savings, or something related to supply issue. Doesn't really feel like an upgrade.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

jhonyquest97 said:


> Whats the reasoning? I don't really like the way the jetta DC looks...


It's cheaper.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Jinxed myself. At 8500 miles my 19 r now has annoying rattling like the b piller but seems my sound is coming from th passenger side more towards the passenger side rear area between door and back area. I'm calling dealer tomorrow to see if I can get loaner tomorrow and just take it in and tell them to fix it and go ahead and change oil and rotate tires while they have it. Crazy. I love this this car more than any I have had ever and I've had a lot over last 35 yrs. Hope they find it


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Crappie man said:


> Jinxed myself. At 8500 miles my 19 r now has annoying rattling like the b piller but seems my sound is coming from th passenger side more towards the passenger side rear area between door and back area. I'm calling dealer tomorrow to see if I can get loaner tomorrow and just take it in and tell them to fix it and go ahead and change oil and rotate tires while they have it. Crazy. I love this this car more than any I have had ever and I've had a lot over last 35 yrs. Hope they find it


What happens if the seat belt is fastened on that position?


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Well I fixed the issue. My service is still set for Friday this week and will be about 10k Miles by then. The plastic side piece on the 3rd row seat on passenger side was loose. I forgot I had 3rd row because I will never use it and it is folded down always and there is a plastic corner piece on bottom on both sides. Amazing how that little plastic seem to make that constant annoying sound. So nice to be quite again.


----------

